# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting and Navigational Trip Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/10/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It was a fun week chasing redfish by sight casting and simply trolling shorelines. Had to call an audible one day with the wind forecast being a little off on it's prediction. None the less we were able to spend most of the day picking redfish off the banks with popping corks and spoons.

Later in the week the weather started to cooperate, and set up some really good sight casting days. This is such a fun way to fish this time of year, and like a lot of clients say, it is like spot and stalk deer hunting. They are correct, and the excitement is just as high when you get to witness pods of tailing redfish.
Our baits of choice were DSL's watermelon and magic grass in the burner shad models. There is so much small bait in the marsh right now these plastics are hard to beat rigged on a 1/4oz. Owner Cutting Point screw lock jig head. Most all our reds were released for another day. Battling these marsh reds is the funniest part.

And if your looking to learn and expand your knowledge of a bay system, give us a call for more info on our navigational trips. Not only will we help you learn and safely run new water, but we discuss a lot of pointers and tips on how to approach certain areas.


----------

